# Staurogyne repens on driftwood?



## daworldisblack (Jan 12, 2012)

rainbuilder said:


> I've seen that this plant can be grown on lava rocks, but can it grow on driftwood? I have a large and bulky piece of driftwood I plan on using and want to try growing my staurogyne repens on it.


Could work if you tie/glue it down but I never have tried. Also dont think that the styrogene roots will stick to the DW like anubias or javafern. But I have mine growing in loofah mesh, roots in the water column.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The roots likely won't attach unless the wood is super-mushy but the plant will grow if you dose the water column to provide nutrition.


----------

